# Czech/Polish: Slezsko/Śląsk (Silesia)



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I would like to know what is the correct pronunciation of Slezsko, is it just as it is written or perhaps it could be something like /Sleško/? Because this -*zs*- is a little odd perhaps, and since Slezsko has a part in Poland, I was wondering if has a Polish pronunciation. 

Děkuju moc

Na shledanou.:


----------



## kelt

[slezsko]
easy

I don't have the fonts for a proper IPA transcription, i don't think you need it. every letter is pronounced on its own.


----------



## BezierCurve

The Polish spelling is *Śląsk*, pronounced as ['ɕlɔ̃sk].


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Thank you Kelt and BezierCurve. So each country has its name for the region =). Ah, and I understand the pronunciation now.

Na shledanou.:


----------



## winpoj

I disagree with kelt: In Czech, Slezsko is pronounced [slesko], that is the letter "z" is not pronounced.


----------



## Jana337

winpoj said:


> I disagree with kelt: In Czech, Slezsko is pronounced [slesko], that is the letter "z" is not pronounced.


I do not pronounce "z" either but my "s" is a bit longer than a normal "s".


----------



## akam

Jana337 said:


> I do not pronounce "z" either but my "s" is a bit longer than a normal "s".



The most correct would be to pronounce two "s" sounds, since the "z" at the end of syllable becomes unvoiced. But I actually heard it only once in all my life (but I live in Prague and don't know what's the situation elsewhere), and I personally pronounce only one "s".


----------

